# Lampropeltis: Variable Kingsnake build



## KWIBEZEE (Mar 15, 2010)

Just a couple of photos of the recent project I completed: A Variable Kingsnake Leonis phase build. Lampropeltis mexicana thayeri Leonis.
I will try to post a full DIY project framework with photos soon. Thanks.


wned8: :halo:


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

Looks good


----------



## KWIBEZEE (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## NickBenger (Nov 18, 2010)

very nice....


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

Love the branches especially, nice enclosure :2thumb:


----------



## KWIBEZEE (Mar 15, 2010)

Thanks for the encouraging comments guys - all of them appreciated. Project took on these dimensions because I knew there would only be room here for a couple of snakes at most. A background knowledge of having kept various critters over the years ( thanks to family) mainly Tarnatulas & true spiders, mantids and the like I decided to pace this project out - to work on it slowly and precisesly as time allowed. Will post more of. Soltice is exploring still all the possible places. Seems to like : victory:


----------



## KWIBEZEE (Mar 15, 2010)

em_40 said:


> Love the branches especially, nice enclosure :2thumb:


 The branches are pieces of paper bark silver birch ( betula ). They have been dried for 4 weeks and sprayed using cream, white, red and yellow auto spray pints. Left to cure and dry for a further 4 weeks and then lighltly buffed over with a high quality varnish - yacht varnish or in this case Ronseal Diamond Hard Exterior varnish. A few boiled and dried lichens collected froma local park are dotted about them too. Thanks.


----------



## KWIBEZEE (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## keikoebe (Sep 22, 2011)

nice enclosure :2thumb:


----------



## Postcard (Aug 29, 2010)

Did you build the viv yourself? It looks very high quality, is it real wood? (Pine?) Great job.


----------



## KWIBEZEE (Mar 15, 2010)

annabel said:


> Did you build the viv yourself? It looks very high quality, is it real wood? (Pine?) Great job.


yes all was built from scratch by myself - the frame, the backwall and sides, the decor, etc I've used smooth pebbles and gem stones as a bedding - so easy to clean etc. The little tiny figure is a pre-Columbian stone effigy.
I mainly used OSB board and pine 2x1 for the frame and pine T&G for the ceiling.


----------



## KWIBEZEE (Mar 15, 2010)

okay appologies for the messyness of this but I have just posted a thread detailing all the project's dealings. I should have done this initially but I hadn't all the photos downoaded from the original source as I initially thought. Anyway i just labelled it KINGSNAKE BUILD and is in the HABITAT section. Should set out one or two guidlines for incorporating the materials and equipment I have used. Thanks.


----------

